# Best BMX magazine?



## Bullit21 (Feb 2, 2004)

I am pretty sure that there isn't a street specific MTB mag at this point so I wanted to see what BMX magazine everyone likes the most? Thanks.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

I haven't seen a street specific BMX either, they usually have some dirt and park mixed in there too. Personally I prefer a good mtb mag like Decline.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

street bmx magazines suck. unless of course, you really like 100 pics of retarded hucks to flat. and bmx'rs think that mtb is behind the times, welcome to 2000...


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

ridebmx has a damn good photo section and it's not "to flat" photos. I understand the hate btwn mtb and bmx but not the ignorance. To each his/her own though.

hating aside, I think ridebmx is really the only good mag that is primarily street or has a good amount of it consistantly. They've had some really good photos is some past issues. I'm not a human file cabinet so I can't pull out which months have been killer.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Just buy the DVD's.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

JGill said:


> I haven't seen a street specific BMX either, they usually have some dirt and park mixed in there too.* Personally I prefer a good mtb mag like Decline.*


You managed to contradict yourself in that sentence. Decline just does the same thing, mag after mag after mag... lots of high res pics with half-assed reviews.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

A Grove said:


> You managed to contradict yourself in that sentence. Decline just does the same thing, mag after mag after mag... lots of high res pics with half-assed reviews.


Hucker, I'm not following you with your contradicting comment...


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

RideBMX is awesome for the sheer amount of photos


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Ride bmx is good. i still have like a year left on subscription.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

A Grove said:


> You managed to contradict yourself in that sentence. Decline just does the same thing, mag after mag after mag... lots of high res pics with half-assed reviews.


What's better than Decline, then? I like mbuk, but alas, I'm in the U.S., so lots of the information doesn't pertain to me, not to mention the $$$ for a subscription. I also like dirtrag and bike, but for dh/fr specific news, what's better than Decline?


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

i like Ride UK BMX Mag. 

and for the comment above about content not pertaining to us Americans, sure most of the stuff in a mag from a diff country will be about their local stuff, but wherever the mag is from there will always still be a good bit about the Americans.

and as far as mtn bike mags go Bike, MBUK, & Dirt are my fav's. what ever happened to Modest Bike? i know it only came out 2x a year but i have not seen or heard of one in a long ass time.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

our ride bmx just got good, until they did the format change a few months ago it sucked hard.

Ride UK is still better, and Dig is also better.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Sombrio69 said:


> and for the comment above about content not pertaining to us Americans, sure most of the stuff in a mag from a diff country will be about their local stuff, but wherever the mag is from there will always still be a good bit about the Americans.


Yea, the Americans do dominate the extreme sports industry, so there is a surprising amount of stuff in mbuk that is valid in the U.S., but not enough for me to take it over decline.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

I ride bmx and mtb.
The hate comes from egos and ignorance
That said ride bmx is awesome


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

tibug said:


> What's better than Decline, then? I like mbuk, but alas, I'm in the U.S., so lots of the information doesn't pertain to me, not to mention the $$$ for a subscription. I also like dirtrag and bike, but for dh/fr specific news, what's better than Decline?


ever heard of Dirtmag?

And about bmx mags, Digbmxmagazine is by far the best, lotsa trails action in there, RideUK is nice and Ridebmx is a piece of **** except for those Keith Terra trails stories.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

obiwan said:


> ever heard of Dirtmag?
> 
> And about bmx mags, Digbmxmagazine is by far the best, lotsa trails action in there, RideUK is nice and Ridebmx is a piece of **** except for those Keith Terra trails stories.


Isn't Dirtmag a UK magazine?


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

tibug said:


> Isn't Dirtmag a UK magazine?


yes?

But you can subscribe worldwide.......:idea:


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

obiwan said:


> yes?
> 
> But you can subscribe worldwide.......:idea:


Okay...then wouldn't it be more expensive over here in the U.S.? Even if it wasn't, my reasoning for not wanting a UK mag still applies: most the information in it is probably not relavent to me.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

thecomeupbmx.net


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

tibug said:


> What's better than Decline, then? I like mbuk, but alas, I'm in the U.S., so lots of the information doesn't pertain to me, not to mention the $$$ for a subscription. I also like dirtrag and bike, but for dh/fr specific news, what's better than Decline?


Decline doesn't offer me any "news" or anything that is really of any worth of me to "read" in a magazine. In all honesty, are you really going to sit there and back decline saying that their mags have useful, informative, and awesome information?

EDIT:: I don't want to come across as a prick or start a little BF on the forums - so take it as my opinion only that I feel Decline is a bad magazine for any worthwhile information. I will, however, give them major props on their hi-res photos. They do indeed kickass. But at 6ish bucks and issues, thats not worth it for me.


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

tibug said:


> Okay...then wouldn't it be more expensive over here in the U.S.? Even if it wasn't, my reasoning for not wanting a UK mag still applies: most the information in it is probably not relavent to me.


Errr Dirt covers the Worldcup series and other events,has product tests (no not just Hope and Orange) and interviews with British and other riders....dunno what you're looking for but unless you're a patriotic American who only cares about the NORBA series and still thinks the US is the centre of the world 75% should be relevant.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

obiwan said:


> Errr Dirt covers the Worldcup series and other events,has product tests (no not just Hope and Orange) and interviews with British and other riders....dunno what you're looking for but unless you're a patriotic American who only cares about the NORBA series and still thinks the US is the centre of the world 75% should be relevant.


Alright, I'll check it out!



Agrove said:


> Decline doesn't offer me any "news" or anything that is really of any worth of me to "read" in a magazine. In all honesty, are you really going to sit there and back decline saying that their mags have useful, informative, and awesome information?
> 
> EDIT:: I don't want to come across as a prick or start a little BF on the forums - so take it as my opinion only that I feel Decline is a bad magazine for any worthwhile information. I will, however, give them major props on their hi-res photos. They do indeed kickass. But at 6ish bucks and issues, thats not worth it for me.


Fair enough.

I wasn't backing decline though. I was just asking what alternatives there was to decline in the gravity end of the mtb spectrum. If I came across as a diehard decline supporter; that was not my intention at all.

If you wanted to know, I actually do like decline as a whole. I subscribe to the magazine. I like pictures (I get bored easily reading), and most of the rest of their mag is pretty good, I think. Their product reviews are generally fvcking retarded though. Halfway through a review, I'll be like, "Wait, am I reading a review of a product or a fricken advertisement for a product?" I would also like to see more diverse interview questions, and a Q&A/readers write in section to make it more interactive.

Tim


----------

